# Foxy kidded!



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

This is our second kid out of our new buck and i'm ecstatic!! Foxy kidded (ff) with a single buck kid with a bit of a surprise! HE'S A PAINT!! Yippee! Our buck, Moose is out of colored lines, but I didn't buy him for color! But so far we have 1 traditional buck (out of Simba) and 1 paint buck (out of foxy)!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

congrats! What a surprise.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Good looking little guy!! Congrats!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Black and white always nice


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

imthegrt1 said:


> Black and white always nice


Neither are out of black lines either! Foxy's out of traditional lines, and Moose is out of a solid red buck and a red and white paint.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Adorable!!! Our buck were picking up is out of a solid black but who has dapple, paint etc in his background. Our buck is traditional I'm hoping for beautiful babies like this!!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gorgeous! I have never seen a black and white one. How special!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , so different , I never saw a black and white Boer !!
Is this color rare for Boers ? What a handsome fella 
Congrats


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Turns out our little boy wasn't a single buck after all! He was followed by a pretty little traditional doe kid!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , so different , I never saw a black and white Boer !!
> Is this color rare for Boers ? What a handsome fella
> Congrats


Thank you! No, I don't think it's considered rare. I've seen quite a few  I think he might actually just be a dark red. Only time will tell


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha ha ,welcome little girl , what a beautiful surprise 
Congrats !!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww... 2 surprises! It always seems like the buck comes first doesn't it?  

He's soooo handsome and stunning color.... and she's beautiful!  Congrats Regan!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Neither are out of black lines either! Foxy's out of traditional lines, and Moose is out of a solid red buck and a red and white paint.


Some were in the blood line there is black.
Mine was the same way brown buck and brown white doe had a brown doe and a dark gray doe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Boy doesn't look so black anymore! Gorgeous dark red. Momma prefers him to the little girl.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So pretty!! Just gorgeous!


----------

